

Would push notifications for HTML5 apps kill native apps? - mactitan
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2013/02/09/would-push-notifications-for-html5-apps-kill-native-apps/?fromcat=all

======
Turing_Machine
I think I've seen a "notification dispatcher"-type app that basically receives
the notifications and launches your web app with the appropriate parameters.
Clumsy, but better than nothing.

------
smcguinness
The notification API covers this already right? It just isn't supported by
iOS.

